# Surf Fishing Set-up



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm going to be spending some time on South Padre Island and I would like to start surf fishing\shark fishing while i'm there. What do you think is the best starter set-up, rod, reel, line, tackle, etc. Something to catch pup sharks, red drum, etc. Nothing too big.
I've been on tx-sharkfishing.com and read what they have to say, i just want to see what ya'll think?

Thanks.


----------



## Zack (Jun 22, 2006)

I grew up in South Padre..

Ocean Master surf rods and AR's are decent for the price, I liked the OM's better.. I upgraded from Ocean Masters to Breakaways when I sold my boat.. Which I love BTW.

For casting I am partial to the Sealines but upgraded to Saltists then a few weeks ago I just recently purchased a family of Avets, but to start a Sealine 30 is a nice reel, saw one on ebay for $70 BIN price.

For spinning setups I had Penn 7500's that I used on piers for years.. Awesome reels, sold 2 and had the rest stolen a few years ago. 

Line.. I like a backing of 20# Momoi with an proper rated shock leader.. Sometimes I spool with 16#. 

Not a fan of powerlines for surf fishing but that's just me..

Just my .02


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks. yeah, sorry i didnt clarify, i dont want a spinning reel and dont want to spend too much money at first.


----------



## Zack (Jun 22, 2006)

Well you could get a Cabelas Salt Striker for around $50-60 and a 10 foot Cat King Pole for $20ish..

Won't be anything sexy but my friend can chunk his rigs around 70-85 yards with it..


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah, i saw those today at Cabelas. 
i want to spend around $200 for everything, inlcuding line, leaders, etc.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Not too big? 
Penn 113 (aka 4/0)
American Rodsmiths 12' surf casting rod

Buy the reel used (I bought a 4/wide for $35 but $60 is more normal) and the rod new from Academy for around $50.


----------



## Zack (Jun 22, 2006)

If you don't want to build your own leaders you could get some from

Double D Extreme Tackle http://double-d-extremetackle.com/default.aspx

or MC Saltwater Tackle build you some.. http://www.mcsaltwatertackle.com/

Line.. You can get Pline for under $10 online..

So an OM rod with a salt striker, line, and leaders.. Right at $200 or so..


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Let me suggest:

-Daiwa Sealine-X 30SHA (got mine for $90 shipped on ebay)
-American Rodsmith Titon Surf Rod 12' MH action ($60 exclusive to Academy)

That leaves you $50 to buy you some surf weights & hooks and the material you need to make your own leaders.

Look down at TexasCityDave's post. These are more than enough for what you are targeting.
http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?t=1454&highlight=weedeater


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

in south padre, can you drive on the beach there? like from the Bowie Park can you drive on to the beach?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

don't know about Bowie Park, but if you head north up the island there are different access gates and you can drive the beach north all the way to the Mansfield Jetties... dedfinitely need 4X4 except very low winter tides


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

ok, so i've bought the Daiwa SHA-30. what do you think about Tica rods? what length should i get, 10', 11', 12'?


----------

